# Does this bother anyone else?! :3



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I see ads for Chi pups all the time, where the "breeders" have NO clue what they are talking about.

I just came across one for a "(rare) medium haired, blue merle puppy". She was actually a chocolate merle with a long coat, that I guess someone not familiar with long coats could mistake their puppy fluff for "medium length". She also has a few other puppies of different/"designer" breeds for sale.

I politely sent her an email correcting and wishing her luck finding her a home. 


I guess it just bothers me to see people so uneducated about the breed, well, breeding! Am I alone on this?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope pees me off too but I'm finding it impossible to tolerate these so called breeders


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

It drives me mad too - but so long as there are people who will hand over money these people will continue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh gosh, it is a pet peeve of mine too!!!

We have had ads in our newspaper for weiner dog puppies for sale. Give me a break! Or another one - DATSUN puppies. Now come on! You don't even know how to spell your own breed and your selling pups?! 

Outrageous.

I also see ads ALL THE TIME for super tiny Chi puppies that are 2 pounds at 8 weeks. Ummm.... yeah, they are tiny now but they won't be tiny as adults!!!


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

It really irks me too. Or people that see yours and ask if it's a miniature. A miniature chihuahua. Ok.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL!!! I SO know what you mean, Tracy!!! I see completely misspelled breed names all the time, and I literally cringe from head to toe when I see "CHIWAWA" - Ugh!!!


I totally agree about the weight. I also see that crap in ads all the time! It's like hello...They are supposed to be around the 6lb mark, give or take, as adults. How much do you honestly expect them to weigh as puppies!?! Being 2lbs is obviously not a remarkably small dog for that age. xD


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Pippins mom, I know!!! It makes you want to ask them, why? how big are the "standards" you've seen? xD


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I also see ads ALL THE TIME for super tiny Chi puppies that are 2 pounds at 8 weeks. Ummm.... yeah, they are tiny now but they won't be tiny as adults!!!


Ha ha! that one is my personal favorite!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh I too hate that and my hubby just laughs while I yell at my computer screen =)
I have seen so many ads I would scream


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I see that all the time, people who don't know what they are talking about or those who sell 'mutts' as designer breeds for $1,000.00. That really annoys me. There is a so called breeder here who always had 'teacup' puppies that are 2-3# at 8 weeks....um Zoey was 2-3# at like 6 months lol....and there is no such thing as a 'teacup' chihuahua. I see the breed misspelling too. I saw a Chiwawa for sale one lmbo!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh please don't even get me started on the weight thing. :lol: I want to pull my hair completely out over it. :lol: I can't even read ads anymore. It amazes me how little some "breeders" know. Or when it comes to the weight thing, they just aren't honest!!! “Here is tiny Tim, he is 6 months old, full grown, and weighs 3 lbs.” :lol: :lol: But is clearly 5 or so lbs. and still going to grow!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> ....um Zoey was 2-3# at like 6 months lol....!


I hear ya! You can easily get another 1.5 lbs. out of them from 6 months to full growth. But you see so many breeders trying to convince people that they are full grown at that age! It’s crazy! I have never, ever seen a Chi stop growing at 6 months!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh please don't even get me started on the weight thing. :lol: I want to pull my hair completely out over it. :lol: I can't even read ads anymore. It amazes me how little some "breeders" know. Or when it comes to the weight thing, they just aren't honest!!! “Here is tiny Tim, he is 6 months old, full grown, and weighs 3 lbs.” :lol: :lol: But is clearly 5 or so lbs. and still going to grow!


And thank goodness we have you here T! to educate people.
I know you have surely helped me a ton.

Jus sayin'


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> And thank goodness we have you here T! to educate people.
> I know you have surely helped me a ton.
> 
> Jus sayin'


Awww, what a sweet thing to say. Thank you! :daisy: I don't mind helping at all.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

It irritates me as well. Not that I am any kind of expert, but sheesh. 

I almost wish that it was more difficult to breed dogs. Not that I want it to be a hellish jump through hoops to be a breeder as there are so many responsible and educated breeders out there. I just think there should be licenses, and fines for those who are selling puppies without one. I have in mind the literal hundreds of pitbull pups that are being trafficked around here, as well as one yorkie mill in the area. 

When I adopted Pippa the woman who surrendered her had it put that she was a "fawn purebred chiwawa" lol, she is white with a fawn stripe down her back.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> We have had ads in our newspaper for weiner dog puppies for sale. Give me a break! Or another one - DATSUN puppies. Now come on! You don't even know how to spell your own breed and your selling pups?!


Urghhh don't! One time I saw an ad for "Chiwawa" puppies. Seriously?!

Its just annoying that people aren't doing their homework, seeing the word "rare" or "teacup" or even just a low price for a pup and running out and buying it.

Blue pups seem to be more common these days (atleast than they were a year or so ago) so now the new buzzword is 'lavender', which seems to mean that the pup can be sold for over £1,000  I guess people assume its an entirely different colour.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, chocolate blue, or "lavender", is a different colour. It's a chocolate dilute, where blue is a direct black dilute. :3 In any case, it's not rare at all either.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol Not to be awkward but if that's the case, I'd see them as chocolates then 

I could be wrong but as far as I'm aware, you can't register a Chihuahua pup as 'Lavender'.


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

It bothers me as well. People come up to me when I'm out with my little Peanut, and they ask what type of dog is he. I'm sick of saying Chihuahua every 3 minutes, so now I'm saying a mini-golden retreiver, and people are believing me, lol!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Lavender is just a fancy term for chocolate blue, or even silver. Which are registrable colours.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't want to get in to a big thing about this but that initially was my point, hence I said 'buzzword'. People read it and assume its something special and rare.

It may be the case that its a fancy name for something else, but the way that it has been marketed, so to speak, its being labelled as its own colour.

I think it would fall into a category of colours but if its a dilute of another colour, then its not its own colour. 

Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate when people ask if my dogs are "teacups." It gets pretty old to have to keep explaining there is no such thing and that chis are actually supposed to be that small! I mean, the original AKC standard was (and maybe still is?) 2-6 lb! Nowadays, if anything else, I think breeders are breeding too BIG.

And unfortunately, I adopted my puppy Heidi recently from a horrible breeder, and have actually since suggested to her that she never breed again... if I hadn't seen and fell in love with the litter, she would have been a breeder I would have brushed right over with disgust on my face... Of course I love my pup and wouldn't change a thing...but the differences between her and my adult chi (who came from a reputable breeder) are very noticable!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its all sales talk and people will say anything if it helps to sell. I am more of a horse person and just starting with dogs but with horses you see wording such as.

Will make potential top class dressage horse. now potential to me means nothing as you can define the word potential in so many ways.

Bold showjumper, could mean the horse will bolt after a jump
Perfect horse not for novices.. so how is it perfect..

I heard with Chi's that if they are described as having a medium coat they are a cross with a long and smooth coat which is not pedigree and pups can't be registered with the KC. Just what I heard dunno if its correct or not. Oh and I am in the UK


Deme x


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Deme said:


> I heard with Chi's that if they are described as having a medium coat they are a cross with a long and smooth coat which is not pedigree and pups can't be registered with the KC. Just what I heard dunno if its correct or not. Oh and I am in the UK
> 
> 
> Deme x



It's ok to breed short and long hairs together, as they aren't distinct breeds...just different coat types. Kinda like breeding a yellow lab and a chocolate lab.
But I agree that the "medium coat" as an official type is reaching a little. I think some short hairs just have longer coats and some long hairs have shorter coats than others.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

ChiMama2Hs said:


> It's ok to breed short and long hairs together, as they aren't distinct breeds...just different coat types. Kinda like breeding a yellow lab and a chocolate lab.
> But I agree that the "medium coat" as an official type is reaching a little. I think some short hairs just have longer coats and some long hairs have shorter coats than others.


In the USA its okay but the Long Cat and Sooth Coat are registered as seperate breeds in the UK, so breeding the two together is creating a crossbreed that can't be registered.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, these sorts of things bother me. I get tired of people thinking that Bruiser is fat because Maya is so tiny and skinny. He is bigger but not fat. So it goesBut the teacup thing I get or "Oh, she's a mini-chihuahua" drive me nuts. No, actually they are BOTH chihuahuas. One is on the tiny side of the scale and one is on the bigger side but they are the same breed of dog. etc. etc. etc. What cracks me up are those who think their dogs (not even the breeders) are 3 pounds and clearly they are pushing 8-10. Do they NEVER take them to the vet and get weighed? What can you do though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The best bet when looking for a Chi is to do your research. It’s been said time and time again, but it’s very important. Know what is what before you offer your mighty dollar. AKC does recognize Silver, and Blue (Both being a dilution of Black. Black/Deep Blue colored noses), but Lavender would fall into the Choco Blue color (Choco colored nose). Just like with anything else, if you are looking for something certain, see it in person, and make your best judgment from there. As much as we would like to believe that everyone is honest, and that you can trust their word, the World doesn’t go around like that. And especially when it comes to money. If there is money in it, you can prepare for all the “sales tactics.” There are so many things on the market these days, not just dogs, that people buy into, that is just beyond me. But as long as people are willing to buy into it, then you can’t really feel sorry for them. With size, in my opinion, if your Chi meets your expectations in size, being it 3 lbs., or 10 lbs., that’s all that matters. It is very truthful that a Chi within standard (which is becoming harder and harder to find) today is going to be at the top of the scale (5 to 6 lbs.) If they are built like AKC standards, you’d never know that a 5 lber. didn’t weigh 3 lbs. I have come to the conclusion that some Chi’s are just bigger than they weigh. But with that statement, and if it matters to you, I would see the Chi in person, and bring my own scale, or have the Chi weighed in front of me. The little cheap scales are accurate in weight, and have no options to change the weight for things being set on it to weigh something. Meaning you can’t alter it up or down, so no discrepancies. But some scales do have that option. You can have the scale on - a certain weight before ever setting the Chi on it. So just be careful. Things aren’t always what they appear to be. Also, I think the reason Chi’s look so much bigger these days is because so many are tall. A lil squatty (Cobby) Chi will always appear smaller. Just goes back to knowing what you want. And as for coats, in the US, LC’s and SC’s are registered as the same. They aren’t a different breed here. In fact, many breeders opt to mix the two because it makes for a nicer SC. Which is where they come up with the “medium coat.” Not recognized by AKC, just more of a way to describe them. I think most experienced breeders refer to it as Double Coat SC. They also describe the fuller LC's as Double Coat Long Coats.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AKC Chi colors:

American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Since getting Maisie, I often get asked "Will I be breeding my floppy-eared Chihuahua with my teacup/Mini chihuahua?" (Talking about Pippi for the floppy-eared of course)... Its annoying! Theres no such thing as a mini/micro/teacup/insert other crazy term Chihuahua, and certainly no Floppy-eared Chihuahua, yet people will always ask for them


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh man!!! :nmad2:

This kind of thing makes me SO mad! Like many of you, I've seen "chiwawa" and "chihuawa" and my personal favorite "chihauhau." If you're in the chihuahua reproduction business, at least learn how to _spell_ the breed name, why don't you??? I've seen ads for "reindeer chiwawas" and "super-tiny-micro" etc. The folks that advertise "will be tiny adult" chis who weigh in at 1.5 - 2.0 pounds at 8 weeks don't have a CLUE! Or "full grown" and "won't get any bigger" at 6 months are just trying to make a buck. 

I'm not a breeder, nor will I ever be. And I'm certainly not an expert on chihuahuas. But I've come to the conclusion that I am FAR more "expert" at the breed than many long-time breeders out there. And most of us here could say the same thing. We are ALL experts at this breed, comparatively speaking. Why? Because we've done our homework. We've educated ourselves about the breed we love so much. We are responsible pet owners who want to do the very best we can by our dogs, and the way to BE responsible and care for our pets the best way we know how is to LEARN. To KNOW. To UNDERSTAND, not just our own wee ones, but the breed in general. 

I know my dogs better than anyone else. But learning about them, their behaviors, their little quirks and anomalies and personalities is only one part of understanding my dogs. The other part is understanding the breed, its characteristics, the breed standard, the typical behaviors, appearance, temperament, etc. And beyond even that, gaining a better understanding of the toy category of dogs in general, knowing the health/environmental hazards for small breeds, the best way to train tiny dogs, food specific information.....my learning hasn't stopped, and frankly, I hope it never will. 

That kind of research and in-depth understanding that many of us do here, those are the things make us far more expert than many of these so-called breeders will EVER be! 

Sorry for the rant.  As you were.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone near me is selling a lilac (lavender) 5mth old Chi for........
3000 POUNDS!!!!!!:nshocked2:
I would want 6 Chi's for that!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And the crazy thing is, someone will pay that. Nuts IMO! People are so silly what they'll shell out cash for. I look at all those ads and just laugh! Now days people are paying 1,500/3,000 (In the US. I don't know anything about prices and such out of the US) for a Chi that tops out at 5 and 6 lbs. (advertised as teacups!) Rare colors, rare sizes, rare this, rare that. :lol: Come on people!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL you have to laugh at it really or you just end up angry.. people are so desperate and unfortunately people will pay that amount!! Unregistered dogs are being sold for £800 by iffy breeders.. the dogs end up with LP and god knows what other health problems.. but they breed for COLOUR.. chocolate dogs seem to be the thing of the moment and as london said 'lavender' i mean seriously have you ever seen a purple dog that hasn't had its fur dyed? Yet if you go to a decent breeder you can pay the same amount and end up with a perfect dog.

It all comes down to greed at the end of the day. I've had dealings with iffy and good breeders and honestly i can say that i would prefer to proper breeder any day!! They will talk to you for hours, not fill you full of bs about colours weight etc and generally wont rip you off nor land you thousands of pounds in vet bills because your green cheewowa has mashed up legs, heart and everything else

Unfortunately unless these muppets get shut down it carries on..

So anyone want a green cheewowa still? or maybe turquoise?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

nah I want a rare natrural coloured pink one to match my puppy carrier.. lol


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

thats insane, esp. for a 5 month old! I mean, I know that's still young, but not young enuf such that who-knows-what kind of bad habits he/she has had the chance to pick up!


----------



## reviewsbychy (Sep 12, 2010)

yes it bothers me too, I cant believe people out there are actually able to breed them sometimes being as unfamiliar with the breed the way they are.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I am also bothered by people like that, especially people who don't know how to spell "chihuahua" correctly. I can't tell you how many times I have seen it spelled "chiwawa" on ads.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

xxtarafiedxx said:


> It bothers me as well. People come up to me when I'm out with my little Peanut, and they ask what type of dog is he. I'm sick of saying Chihuahua every 3 minutes, so now I'm saying a mini-golden retreiver, and people are believing me, lol!


You had me ROFL with that one! :laughing5: I used to own a GR and it has occurred to me that if Harry's ears were floppy he'd remind me of a tiny Pepper! 



catz4m8z said:


> Someone near me is selling a lilac (lavender) 5mth old Chi for........
> 3000 POUNDS!!!!!!:nshocked2:
> I would want 6 Chi's for that!!


I note you say "selling" not "sold". Surely no-one would be that stupid to pay what's basically 3 times the normal price for a good quality Chi?

Reminds of when I joined CP back in May, looking for advice on a pup I was planning to buy. I watched this little pup (via emails with the breeder) from the day it was born. By the time it was 11 weeks, the breeder still hadn't given me a price. She told me it was because she wanted to see what it's 'potential' was... there's that word again! Surely, to any breeder that cares about her animals as well as her reputation, that's just wrong! But I also believe she was just waiting til she thought I was so hooked on it I'd pay whatever she asked. Anyway, by the time it was ready to leave, this pup had a number of health issues and was far from perfect and yet she had the audacity to demand £1000 for it. Incidentally, the issues were obvious in its parents, and they should not have been bred from. Fortunately, after taking some excellent advice from here, I declined that pup and followed a link that Sarah sent me, where I found my little Harry 
So yes... Kaitlyn it bothers me too, that there are too many breeders out there who have no clue about breeding. What's even worse, is that so many of them don't even care that they don't!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ...and as london said 'lavender' i mean seriously have you ever seen a purple dog that hasn't had its fur dyed?



LMAO oh my gosh that made me laugh so much!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie was purple once - Because my 6 month old nephew dumped his juice all over her! Thats the only time I think I can say i've ever seen a purple dog!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Chihuahua come in different sizes and coats. Some just need to learn more about the breed before breeding or posting a add about their dog. JMO


----------

